# Windows 8.1 to 10 update installation



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I did a windows 8.1 to windows 10 update installation using MS windows 
10 download page. Hoping move from windows 8.1 to 10.

At the end of the process I get "Windows 10 installation failed" with no explanation
why it failed. 

Any sugestions on finding why the installation failed?

Thank
you,


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I am NOT a fan of in-place upgrades; IMO a clean install with latest drivers is a much better way to go.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, I was trying to take the shorter route but that may not be possible.

Thank you,


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Make sure you have a current backup of whatever you want to keep ie docs, pics, whatever. A clean install destroys ALL data on the drive.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

muckmail:

From my experience with servicing computers, an upgrade install from Windows 7 or 8.1 to Windows 10 fails about 40% of the time.
That's because of debris and issues already present in the computer that gets carried over into the upgrade process.
As already suggested, a clean install of Windows 10 and getting a fresh start is the best way to go.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

A agree, Clean installation is the best way to go.

This afternoon I updated 8.1 & then did the upgrade. Process is not complete yet.
If it fails again I will do the above suggestion and do a clean install.

I will let you know what happens.

Thank you,


----------

